# Predict the Record for October/November - the rattler WINS!



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*OCTOBER* 
Tue, Oct 26 @Portland 10:00 PM *L*
Thu, Oct 28 @Utah 10:30 PM *W*
Fri, Oct 29 vsLos Angeles Lakers10:30 PM *L* 

*
NOVEMBER *
Wed, Nov 3 vsSan Antonio 10:00 PM * L*
Fri, Nov 5 vsMemphis 10:00 PM *W*
Sun, Nov 7 @Atlanta 5:00 PM *W* 
Mon, Nov 8 @Memphis 8:00 PM *L *
Fri, Nov 12 vsSacramento 9:00 PM *W* 
Sun, Nov 14 @Los Angeles Lakers 9:30 PM *W* 
Mon, Nov 15 vsDenver 9:00 PM *W *
Wed, Nov 17 @Miami 7:00 PM *L*
Thu, Nov 18 @Orlando 8:00 PM *L *
Sat, Nov 20 @Charlotte 7:00 PM *L*
Mon, Nov 22 @Houston 8:30 PM *W * 
Wed, Nov 24 vsChicago 9:00 PM *L *
Fri, Nov 26 vsLos Angeles Clippers 9:00 PM *W* 
Sun, Nov 28 @Denver 8:00 PM *L 8-9* _Current High score of 133_


No need to go game by game, just choose a record. Remember, choose a high score for the Suns this month as a potential tie breaker. No specific game. All you have to do is be the closest without going over.


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

8-9

Tiebreaker: 126


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

sigh.... 17-0. High of 150.

You should denote which LA teams we are facing just in case someone thought we were facing the Lakers thrice or the Clippers thrice (Lakers 2x and Clips 1x)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Oops. Didn't even notice that. 


6-11 high score of 121 pts


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

bump.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

8-9

High score: 121.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

7-10, Suns high score 119


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

5-12. High score of 120.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

Bump.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

5-12. High score 117


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

I'll give another day or so to post one. Before next game tomorrow.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Predict the Record for October/November*

6-11, high of 132


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suns just had to score 133 tonight. Bastards.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Yay, Basel lost. Muahahaha!! Congrats Rattler! ^_^


----------

